# Cold prior to starting treatment



## Chickety

Hello,

I've had a cold for the past week or so which includes a ticklish cough and my glands being raised, we should start treatment on Wednesday can anyone tell me if this is ok or whether this will affect our chances of conceiving.

Thanks

Sarah


----------



## Ruth

If you are over the worst and feeling better then you should be fine.

Ruth


----------

